# Where to find flourescent flip pit lights



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Need help locating the flip lights that everyone uses in the pits. 

Where I am going to race we will run under the lights and I need lighting and need to find what and where to get good stuff.

Any help would be good.

mc


----------



## tw78911sc (Feb 2, 2003)

Ott-Lite, found mine @ Michaels


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks - I thought it be somewhere like that - found something at staples website also.

mc


----------



## captain11 (Jul 1, 2003)

Yes stapels has a flip light for about $30 and lowes has a flip light like the wal mart light in black&white or all white for $15.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Not much compares to the ott-lite though. There's a discount store here that sells the bench top models for (I think) $45 and the floor-standing ones for $60 (a REAL bargain I think). It's a lot of cash for a light, but they are worth it.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

Wal-mart


----------



## trashedmaxx (Jun 5, 2003)

http://shop1.outpost.com/product/3458973

I found this right after i broke down and got an ott-lite.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

The tensor is the one I have, got it at Staples for $20. It works great


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Mine is an imatation of a Ott-Lite. I picked it up at Lowe's for about $8bucks. 

If your wanting to do a small pit area, say 24 x 48, or on a tailgate, it does excellent. I never leave home without it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

You can also purchase just the Ottlight bulb at Office Depot for $16 and put it in your $8 fliptop lamp from Lowes to save a few bucks. And yes the Ottlight bulb is noticably better!! very crisp clear light!


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks guys - Lowes does not have them now where I a mat for some reason but will check out officemax and wally mart.

Needed one saturday nigth! Hard to see much at midnight!

mc


----------



## garyk (Sep 9, 2003)

burbs said:


> Wal-mart


Not around here Burbs...I've gone to all the metro stores and no-one has even heard of anything like this.


----------



## captain11 (Jul 1, 2003)

Wal-marts hasn't had them in a long time. You would think the way they were selling they would have got more in. Lowes did have the same light but in black and white. Don't know if they still have them.


----------



## captain11 (Jul 1, 2003)

I think this has same type bulb as an ott lite
http://www.staples.com/Catalog/Browse/Sku.asp?PageType=1&Sku=463745


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I got mine at ACO hardware a few years ago, but they stopped selling them. They were a white-Westinghouse product, regular price was $9.99 and on sale (when I bought my 2) for $7.99 each.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

yeah Walmart quit selling their Blue style lamps about 2 years ago.
Since then Lowes and I think the Home Depot have the Blue and White ones that look like the Walmart ones. The Walmart ones had a crappy bulb (that emmitted a yellowish tint) which I swapped out with a real Ott-lite bulb (white light).
The ones from Lowes and Home Depot have a bulb that I cannot tell apart from the Ottlite (white lite) so they are a bargain. I think they typically sell for like $14

Then the money you save you can call up Tres Leonard and get an uber cool looking plate for it LOL


----------

